# Audi.de configurator up!



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Go crazy speccing up your new TT.
So much to choose from which all comes at a cost obviously :roll:

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/tt/tt-coupe/pakete.html

Good choice of alloys I think 8)


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Woa!!! Now where did I leave my German to English dictionary? :lol:

I can gather that 20" rims are available and that you can have B&O! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

You can run it through Google translate which works pretty well:

Link


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You can have either, black, white, grey, silver, grey, black, grey, grey, red or blue :/


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Makes all too familiar reading.

So no cheap SD card nav option ala a/s3 just £2k full on Nav.
Led headlights mega expensive, with matrix just for those who have money to waste.
Starting prices for tts look way higher at 49k euro eek. Will of course need to see how UK prices and spec differ.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

cheechy said:


> Makes all too familiar reading.
> 
> So no cheap SD card nav option ala a/s3 just £2k full on Nov.
> Led headlights mega expensive, with matrix just for those who have money to waste.
> Starting prices for tts look way higher at 49k euro eek. Will of course need to see how UK prices and spec differ.


In general German prices are higher than UKs so it will be interesting to see what the pricing here will end up as. Also I think packages are better in UK too.
I was hoping the full fat NAV would be more around th £1.5k mark like the rest of the audi range...

Back up plan is a S3 saloon which is coming in comfortably below £40k


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

All looks rather expensive! But yea lets see UK prices!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

39500 Euro equals
31374.28 British Pound Sterling

....for the 2.0l quattro s-tronic.

LOL!

I was expecting the TTS to cost that much. Audi must be having a laugh.

You STILL have to pay for a flaming rain sensor!


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

Martin L said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Makes all too familiar reading.
> ...


By comparison the S3 base price in Germany is EUR39200 which is about £31124 at 0.794 EUR/GBP
The UK base price is £30645 so some £600 more expensive in Germany (and German MsT Ttx is 19% not 20% as well) - that would support German prices being higher than UK.

I've just done a worse case scenario pricing for my TTS against the German prices and converted EUR to GBP, and it is coming in at around £45K with the options I want.... lets hope the UK packages are a bit more realistic than the German ones: Eur400 for an Alarm..... should be standard.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.

I, too, am very disappointed with the color selections. So many shades of gray.... Common Audi.
And Scuba blue?! AGAIN!?!? That blue is so dark it might as well be called yet another shade of gray. Where's the Blue that's on the images from the model introduction? THAT is BLUE. http://autosaddict.com/2015-audi-tt-coupe.html This issue alone is enough to completely deflate my enthusiasm for this car.

And yes, I also agree that a damn alarm system should not be an option on such an expensive car. WHO in their right mind would buy this car without one? And why would they insult us by showing how much they think they can collect by having us check the check box that they damn well know EVERYONE is going to buy? They might as well have a check box for the fuel tank with 2500 Euros next to it. Come on!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh... and then there's the weight.
1735 kg, or 3825 lbs! 

**** EDIT *****
I think something didn't translate properly. It's only 1410 kg (3100) lbs. That's about 100 lbs lighter than MK2.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Nimbus265 said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > cheechy said:
> ...


Yup so the interesting point for me is the 10k euro diff in list price - thats just huge. I hope Audi UK dont follow suit.

Taking the whole TT brand "up market" by alienating the current mark and mark 2 owners will be a big mistake!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I doubt be buying at those prices! Might try find a nice TTRS+ instead!


----------



## 53065 (Nov 27, 2010)

I too am losing enthusiasm for a new TT, price isn't such a concern for me as it's a company car but the lack of quattro and auto on the TDi plus the lack of imagination in colours when all compared to what I could get with an A3 with the same engine is making me think. My other option is to keep my current TT (which I love) and wait for the auto/quattro models but I then be responsible for the maintenance and the 19 inch replacement tyres.

Difficult!

Simon


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I wish Audi did an RS3 3 door (wouldn't need to wait for the new TTRS) but they won't as they would lose TTRS sales.

Anyway, need to see the UK prices but the options list as it stands is just ridiculous.

The following kit should be standard,

SatNav (given the flashy new display). 
Folding mirrors 
Rain sensing wipers (had these as standard in a car from 1998!)
Interior light pack (why do l have to pay for a few bulbs!)

Could rant further.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just went for a S-Line with 19" wheels, S-Tronic Q and Sat Nav

49,000 euros :roll:

And that's with the same engine as mine :lol:

Seats look nice









@Nick
Daytona grey is now down to 690 euros  , 2700 was just pushing there luck


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Nyxx said:


> Just went for a S-Line with 19" wheels, S-Tronic Q and Sat Nav
> 
> 49,000 euros :roll:
> 
> ...


Have to admit I love those Super sports in brown. Just trying to imagine what they would look like with Sepang blue 

For some reason I'm hankering for a smoking jacket and some loafers.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The standard spec will be different for the UK. Alarm will definitely be standard.
It's interesting to see the standard 17" wheels are forged,with forged options aslo available in 19",20"
The Stronic with 4WD weighs 105 kg more than the basic TT.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

jaybyme said:


> The Stronic with 4WD weighs 105 kg more than the basic TT.


Hopefully that means they can get the TTRS below 1400KG. I read somewhere they were looking to upgrade the 2.5t block to aluminum.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

I just tried to configure one with a couple of options (stronic sline with sat nav, led, soundsystem, 19" mainly) and it ended up above 50k€. Crazy price for a 2.0 engine tbh.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

I felt like I was configuring a 981 Cayman. Price-wise this confirms my suspicions that it overlaps Cayman territory price wise.... :?


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

.nayef said:


> I felt like I was configuring a 981 Cayman. Price-wise this confirms my suspicions that the overlaps Cayman territory price wise.... :?


Indeed, I can't believe that it's priced so high. A decently spec'ed TTS should be around 60k€, and the TTRS well over 70k€ when it comes out.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well not too bothered myself. I was already thinking of going for a S3 cabriolet when its time to change in 2 - 3 years. The pricing and spec set up just confirms this, although the UK spec and pricing might turn out to be better. We'll see.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Vassilis said:


> .nayef said:
> 
> 
> > I felt like I was configuring a 981 Cayman. Price-wise this confirms my suspicions that the overlaps Cayman territory price wise.... :?
> ...


I think there's a re-addressing of prices here.
When I bought my first TT back in 2008 it was very comparable to a boxster. I looked at both and decided on a TTR based on looks and practicality. Reasonably spec'd up there was only a thousand or so in it.
Porsche prices since then have accelerated where TT prices have stayed level.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The Caymen is much more expensive,you can easily spec the basic Caymen to well over 80,000 € in Germany.
When I was buying the RS,it had a list price of 73,000,the equivalent Caymen S was well over 90K
I think once the MK3 is out,it will be interesting to see how it compares to the RCZ-R,which fully loaded with all extras comes in at 45K and can be brought with discount for 37k


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> I, too, am very disappointed with the color selections. So many shades of gray.... Common Audi.
> And Scuba blue?! AGAIN!?!? That blue is so dark it might as well be called yet another shade of gray. Where's the Blue that's on the images from the model introduction? THAT is BLUE. http://autosaddict.com/2015-audi-tt-coupe.html This issue alone is enough to completely deflate my enthusiasm for this car.
> ...


Audi's press photos say that the blue in those pictures is Scuba Blue, I realize it does not look like it.
https://www.audi-mediaservices.com/publ ... 40005.html


----------



## V8star (Jan 25, 2014)

Those S-Line seats look fantastic.

Looks like America will get this for a 2016 model year


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

can_quattro said:


> Audi's press photos say that the blue in those pictures is Scuba Blue, I realize it does not look like it.


This was picked up on straight away after the press releases. It looks more like Sepang blue to me which will be available on the TTS.

As for scuba being too dark I don't think it is. I've got it on our A1 and it is very nice colour on the A1, doesn't really suit the TT. Now if we're talking about a dark blue TT, that's was deep sea blue, now that was really dark.

I'm liking the tango red, at least it's metallic unlike misano :roll:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Martin L said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > Audi's press photos say that the blue in those pictures is Scuba Blue, I realize it does not look like it.
> ...


Weird but that looks nothing like sepang either. It's almost like the colour didn't make it onto the final lineup...reminds me of an old mk4 golf colour.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nope, not Scuba or Sepang. Whatever it is its got an eggshell sheen and looks like its faded already. Not for me and I like blues.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a question. What has happened to Mag Ride in the TT? It's not mentioned in the configurator. Is it standard now?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Audi magnetic ride is standard on the Audi TTS and is available as an option for all other TT versions.

It is kinda hard to find in the German config tool. 
Option Code is 2MV when selected.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

can_quattro said:


> Audi magnetic ride is standard on the Audi TTS and is available as an option for all other TT versions.
> 
> It is kinda hard to find in the German config tool.
> Option Code is 2MV when selected.


Thanks!


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

tt3600 said:


> 39500 Euro equals
> 31374.28 British Pound Sterling
> 
> ....for the 2.0l quattro s-tronic.
> ...


To be fair, Quattro and S-Tronic have always added a shade over £3k onto the base price of the car, so even with the Mk2 you'd expect a list price of around £28-29k for a base 2.0TFSi Quattro/S-Tronic with no options. Xenons would be close to a 2k option on top of that and I believe that they are now standard(?).

It's still a hell of a lot of money to get a decent base model though (I wouldn't go for just FWD especially as it's manual only) .. I rather like the alternative of a Golf R. Basically an S3/TT-S equivalent, clothed in a Golf body shell. It also comes loaded with what are expensive options on Audis. I get regular emails from 'Drive the deal' and they were quoting £28.5k for a 5-door, DSG model. _Very _tempting - almost TTS performance with 5-door Golf practicality. There's a 3-door option too which should be slightly cheaper and maybe a tad quicker.

The only drawback is that getting leather upholstery is horrendously expensive for some reason. Comes as standard with Cloth/Alcantara.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

TortToise said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > 39500 Euro equals
> ...


TT sport TFSI quattro sport was £30,720 OTR per the Oct'13 brochure.
So just above 2% price increase AND you now get Xenons.
Not bad at all when you look at it that way.
OK you perhaps lose the auto aircon, but which ever way you look at it the pricing looks fine.

It's the options that'll get you as always :roll:


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

I think the real downer will be that whereas negotiating a decent discount on a new mk2 was pretty easy (it had been out for many years), chances of getting any sort of discount on the mk3 will be negligible until it's been out at least a year. As a long-awaited new model I'm sure that they can probably sell a lot at full price, fulfilling pent up demand.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

If these prices are close to being correct ie £45-50k for a moderately specc'd TTS. I'll tell you where I am......... I'm out.

And off down to the Porsche dealership!

However, if the prices are going to be this high, there's still the possibility that strong resdiuals could help, ie if the lease/PCP deals are attractive, then I *might* still be in.


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

FinFerNan said:


> If these prices are close to being correct ie £45-50k for a moderately specc'd TTS. I'll tell you where I am......... I'm out.
> 
> And off down to the Porsche dealership!
> 
> However, if the prices are going to be this high, there's still the possibility that strong resdiuals could help, ie if the lease/PCP deals are attractive, then I *might* still be in.


Well my budget for my TTS is £45k any more than that, and it will be something else!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> If these prices are close to being correct ie £45-50k for a moderately specc'd TTS. I'll tell you where I am......... I'm out.
> 
> And off down to the Porsche dealership!


I bet when the next boxster/cayman is out that will have a huge price hike to distance it from the TT.
I just can't see the VW group overlapping the two cars as anybody with half a brain would by a porsche.

I'm also thinking the TT could be getting too pricey for what it is.
A Golf GTI or R is looking more and more appealing...


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Nimbus265 said:


> Well my budget for my TTS is £45k any more than that, and it will be something else!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yep, that's about the maximum for me too! However, I'm not overly keen on huge spec's (unless buying used) So, I'm still hopeful that I'll be able to get a TTS within budget.

If the new TTS is a similar spec to the current, then I'll most likely stick to a pretty standard car.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Martin L said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > If these prices are close to being correct ie £45-50k for a moderately specc'd TTS. I'll tell you where I am......... I'm out.
> ...


Agreed on all counts. I drove the Golf R a few weeks ago. If it had an A3 interior I'd simply buy one of those. May still get one anyway......


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> Agreed on all counts. I drove the Golf R a few weeks ago. If it had an A3 interior I'd simply buy one of those. May still get one anyway......


I'm starting to think I'll get one for a couple of years and then buy a TT again after the excitement has died down and discounts are more widely available 

That said an S3 is a possibility too...

Head says Golf, heart says TT. Wallet says Up!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Martin L said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed on all counts. I drove the Golf R a few weeks ago. If it had an A3 interior I'd simply buy one of those. May still get one anyway......
> ...


Hello

Same here, Been looking at a Golf R or S3.............as deals can be done on these. Although about 6 Month waiting list for a R?

Regards


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Martin L said:


> I'm starting to think I'll get one for a couple of years and then buy a TT again after the excitement has died down and discounts are more widely available
> 
> That said an S3 is a possibility too...
> 
> Head says Golf, heart says TT. Wallet says Up!


Don't like the S3 exterior, love the new interior though. If the Mk7 Golf R had an S3 interior.........

Loving the Golf R plan though. Made even more sence a month or so ago, some of the lease deals on the R were almost insane. Along the lines of £1500 down and 24 months of less than £300 (inc vat) I heard VW pulled the deals for private users, but they might still be around for business?

As for the Up!, some mad deals on the Skoda Citigo 1.0 SE @ Lookers Cheshire..... £99 deposit and £99 a month. 42 months with 3 years servicing included. If all you really need is a little runabout, what more could you ask? Bet you don't though


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

jont122 said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


The Golf is a cracking car, my only gripe with it is the interior. The shiney black plastic just doesn't do it for me, but that's a fairly minor issue and I could still possibly end up in one.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> Don't like the S3 exterior, love the new interior though. If the Mk7 Golf R had an S3 interior.........
> 
> Loving the Golf R plan though. Made even more sence a month or so ago, some of the lease deals on the R were almost insane. Along the lines of £1500 down and 24 months of less than £300 (inc vat) I heard VW pulled the deals for private users, but they might still be around for business?
> 
> As for the Up!, some mad deals on the Skoda Citigo 1.0 SE @ Lookers Cheshire..... £99 deposit and £99 a month. 42 months with 3 years servicing included. If all you really need is a little runabout, what more could you ask? Bet you don't though


I'm the opposite much prefer the S3 exterior to the R. The R is just too much like any other Golf. The GTI is a much better looker. I followed a black R the other day, the only thing that distinguished it was the 4 tailpipes.

I would consider an S1 for a couple of years if my run around (wifes car) wasn't an A1. Can't have two of the same car.
Now if the Leon 280 had even a golf interior that would be my first choice, by far the best looker of the hatchback bunch in the VW stable.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Martin L said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like the S3 exterior, love the new interior though. If the Mk7 Golf R had an S3 interior.........
> ...


Fair enough, each to his/her own of course 

Not really looked at the Leon, so I guess I had better do that.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Funnily Before I bought my 62 Plate TT, new in 2012. I was going to buy a Golf R. But was unable to order One as the order book had closed. Due to the MK7 Golf being launched.

So it`s it looks like I`ve come full circle again?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Checked the Leon and slightly suprised it's only £1k less than the Golf. (Both cars spec'd with just Metallic paint and DSG)

Personally I'm not overly bothered about 19 or 18" wheels and to my eye the Golf is a pretty good looking car anyway. But lets be honest, neither of them are particularly beautiful cars, and the fact that the Golf R looks like any other Golf is to my mind an advantage (I kinda like the "Q" car thing)

Having said that, I've not seen the Leon in the flesh, and it may well look better but at the moment I don't see any real advantage in going for one over the Golf. The Golf has more power and is nearly a second quicker to 60, it's bound to have better residuals and they make better coffee in the dealerships :wink:

Anyway, we're now waaaaaaaaaaay off topic


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got back from my personal viewing of the new TT.
There's no denying that it's one good looking car in the flesh 8) 
Interior is lovely but there is some quality downgrade. Door pulls are now just chrome plated plastic, not solid aluminium. Steering wheel is way to chunky now I think too.

Now the bit you want to here.... pricing..... this thing is EXPENSIVE. TDI is £29,770, s line is +£2,550. That's all the pricing I got. Assuming £3k for quattro + s tronic and it's £35k for a Sline quattro 

S-line includes LED headlights and those lovely 19" 5 spoke rims though.....

I'm going to decide when full spec and pricing comes out.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Martin L said:


> Just got back from my personal viewing of the new TT.
> There's no denying that it's one good looking car in the flesh 8)
> Interior is lovely but there is some quality downgrade. Door pulls are now just chrome plated plastic, not solid aluminium. Steering wheel is way to chunky now I think too.
> 
> ...


If your sales guy is to believed (I've not seen any prices advertised so not clear where he got these from but not saying ye isn't correct!) Then audi better take that third shift off....


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

It won't sell quickly at those prices. The usual bs about 12 months order book full is just bs. Just hang around for 6 months and buy with %10 discount from drive the deal (with finance for a better deal then pay a month later). Sell old car back to Audi.


----------



## 53065 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've decided to skip waiting for Audi to actually make the TT available, I've gone for a fully loaded BMW 1 series this time and will look again in 3 years when a TT may actually be available to buy. This is a company car and the lack of a TT TDi with an auto box and quattro and the beemer having an extra 30+ bhp sealed it.

Simon


----------

